
Knowing your startup bet paid off: Priceless. - nreece
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/23/knowing-your-startup-bet-paid-priceless
======
alex_c
That is awesome for the J2Play guys, but the sum they received is $250K - it's
great to get that sum as no-strings-attached(?) money, but I'm not sure if it
really justifies the breathless tone of the article.

See also: [http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/07/23/j2play-
scores-250k-gra...](http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/07/23/j2play-
scores-250k-grant-from-fbfund/)

~~~
timcederman
It was exceedingly breathless wasn't it... irritating to read.

------
vaksel
Well I wouldn't call it priceless, considering there was an actual price
involved in the payoff

